# Does anyone know this ohio slotcar ebay seller ?



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

seller id tawsales , out of mclure ohio ? Has been listing many1 day auction of afx, gplus , speed shifter broken chassis , in groups of 40 to 70 . Has been getting crazy money for them too. My questions are 1 did he find a gaint stash of aurora stuff , and 2 do u think the bidding is legit , ive watched at least 10 of these 1 day auctions and it seems everytime there is a new bidder another bidder comes along and bids up to there max bid and then drops off. Current item im watching is http://www.ebay.com/itm/381576163209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Take a look and let me know what you think


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

PM sent ?


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

I got a set of new AW Drag controllers from him for $1.00 bid and $6.00 shipping. I've seen a lot of his single cars go very cheap. If he had something I wanted I would bid again.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*think?*



Piz said:


> seller id tawsales , out of mclure ohio ? Has been listing many1 day auction of afx, gplus , speed shifter broken chassis , in groups of 40 to 70 . Has been getting crazy money for them too. My questions are 1 did he find a gaint stash of aurora stuff , and 2 do u think the bidding is legit , ive watched at least 10 of these 1 day auctions and it seems everytime there is a new bidder another bidder comes along and bids up to there max bid and then drops off. Current item im watching is http://www.ebay.com/itm/381576163209?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Take a look and let me know what you think


I think some bidders who do not know how to get the best possible deal continually get into bidding wars and pay way more than they need to..

I checked quite a few of his "sold items" and the bidding history and I see no evidance of shilling.

what do YOU think?

.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I think some bidders who do not know how to get the best possible deal continually get into bidding wars and pay way more than they need to..
> 
> I checked quite a few of his "sold items" and the bidding history and I see no evidance of shilling.
> 
> ...


maybe he's just a "Lucky" seller 
green w/ envy :tongue:

Bubba 123 :wave:

I trust "Al", he can smell a "Ratt" in dealings quite well :thumbsup:
(as in he doesn't see any blatant-evidence of shilling..)


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

hello,

while I do not know him, I looked at his feedback.
over 6500 positive the last 6 months.

man that's a lot of auctions.

Tom Gallaway


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

he is a guy that watches slot car sellers on ebay
tracks them down and kills them!

then he posts his blood slot cars on ebay


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess im not the only one out there looking for large lots of odd ball aurora broken chassis , this last auction finished at 184 which is the lowest ive seen yet , so who knows maybe i will get lucky with the next one . Thanks for your input fellas


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dunno, I bid on 18 of his auctions, and with only 18 hours to go, got outbid on all of them. and they all just keep getting relisted and resold.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I've bought stuff from him in the recent months... always been happy, seems to have some great stuff.


----------



## TyPey (Feb 17, 2016)

I've bought a few individual cars lately, no complaints here on those. I get smoked on the bigger lots but my race team is seriously under funded.

Walt


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Isn't that dirt cheap for 49 chassis(es), that's less than 4 bucks each! The real problem will be trying to find all that of style pick up shoes. Springs are a little easier to find because they use the same ones as the g-plus.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*great person to deal with*

i know the guy and he is ligit, and i know where the product is coming from.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

*Not getting what I bid on???*

I have made multiple purchases from him. Up until recently without any issues. The last two purchases of JL pull-back chassis, however have been a problem. In both cases, the lot pictured 10 of the X-Traction style chassis. I have now received two shipments with some of the T-Jet style mixed in. I have contacted the seller about the difference between what he posted versus what I received. I will let you know what his response is.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

*Received response*

This seller got back to me explaining that he did not know there was a difference. This would make me think he does not have any working knowledge of slot cars. This also would prove the he uses the same photo for multiple auctions. In my case it just caused a small issue. I would be concerned if bidding on a body or complete car as it would be entirely possible to get a flawed piece in place of the actual pictured car? BTW, he did offer me a full refund, so I am satisfied with his response, but leery of bidding on anything else.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> This seller got back to me explaining that he did not know there was a difference. This would make me think he does not have any working knowledge of slot cars. This also would prove the he uses the same photo for multiple auctions. In my case it just caused a small issue. I would be concerned if bidding on a body or complete car as it would be entirely possible to get a flawed piece in place of the actual pictured car? BTW, he did offer me a full refund, so I am satisfied with his response, but leery of bidding on anything else.


maybe a "Friendly-Tutorial" E-Letter.. finding out some basics as to His Knowledge... then offer some tips, "IF" He's responsive to be taught..??

Lord knows, "My" knowledge, wouldn't fill a post card :freak: :drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I bought a half dozen items from him without a hitch, then I received a car that had the windshield and side window posts broken, no pictures showing that in his listing Did a return threw eBay with no problems at all, and when I bid on a different item he had me blocked as a buyer......Go figure, lol.


----------

